

Ask HN: What's the best way to use HN on an iPhone (or other mobile device) - glenjamin

I'm a fairly recent consumer of HN, and I'm looking for the best way to read/vote/comment on my iPhone while commuting.<p>http://www.icombinator.net/ is quite nice but doesn't let me vote/comment<p>There are a few paid apps on the app store with no reviews, and a free one that also doesn't appear to let you contribute.<p>Any recommendations?
======
cfontes
There is a nice app on apple store.

I am using it, but you cannot add comments or points, just browse.

search for hackernews there it's the only hit.

~~~
michael_dorfman
There are _several_ apps in the appstore-- I have four of them myself, and a
couple of them allow comments and points. The one I use most often is the one
by Michael Grinich, but YMMV.

The trick is to search for Hacker News (with the space in between the words).

------
sixtofour
I just browse with the Dolphin browser. Since it's via the browser, you get to
see and do everything. Dolphin also lets you open links in separate tabs.

I imagine any browser is good enough, HN isn't that complicated a site.

------
asr
Currently reading from ihackernews.com...

